# Palazzo Catalani  ???



## ouaifer (Sep 8, 2010)

_We have a Studio unit reserved for May, 2011 at Palazzo Catalani.

So, we have a few questions.  

What additional charges/fees are required/collected by the resort?

What are the Studio units like?  Is there a separate area for the main bed, or is it all one living space?  Are the Sudio units available on different floors?  Can one request an upper floor prior to check in?

Will the front desk hold your luggage until check in if you arrive early in the morning?

Although we have seen suggestions of things to do, any updates from recent trips would be appreciated.  If you do have information, could you please contact us through PMs or e-mail, as we have additional questions, as well.

Thanks all.   :whoopie: _


----------



## Judith (Sep 20, 2010)

*Palazzo Catalani*

We have been to Palazzo Catalani twice and can highly recommend it.  It is a small resort at the top of quite a steep hill and is a restored historic building.

All the apartments are different as the building has been restored to strict guidelines as it is such a historic building.  Therefore, it would be good if you could contact the resort to see if a specific unit has been allocated to your exchange so that you can request details of its layout, position etc.  The nicest ones have views of the garden or village rooftops.

Reception are very helpful so I'm sure that they would store your luggage if asked.  They have a small truck which they send down to bring your luggage up the hill if required.

Soriano is a very nice village with shops, cafes, restaurants, grocery stores etc.  The restaurant at the resort is good and don't miss the opera evening if it is on when you are there.  A super lady called Floriana is part of this operatic group and also arranges delightful outings around the area.

Mail me back if you wish with specific questions.

Best wishes

Judith


----------



## ValHam (Oct 27, 2010)

Last week I was at Palazzo- I was somewhat dissapointed- However - we took a 3 day side trip paying for extra hotels to Florence - Sure glad we did the Florence side trip- Every activity was cancelled at Palazzo- we could therefore not even experience the opera night. We had a studio - it is very modest - no real shower -lots of hills hotel restaurant overpriced- We rented a car and lots of towns to visit within 1-2 hours -However, anything really special like sienna or florence is at least 2 hurs- not worth it for a day. Siena is a nice clean town - However - it is just 1 of many hilltop town - I am glad I am in a hotel for a week in Rome  - a day trip would be a real hassle from Siena.


----------

